# Adapter for Shimano 105 caliper to fit.



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello all,
Im new to this board and just thought i should say hi before i ask a question.

I recently converted my 27" bike to 700c wheels and been happy with the results. Faster, lighter and smoother. 

Just today i got a pair of shimano 105 brake levers and calipers. unfortunately the pads wont reach the rim.
Is there a ready available adapter plate out there or do i have to drag myself to the metal shop to mock something up?

thank you!

Deniz
http://deniz.carbonmade.com


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Deniz said:


> Is there a ready available adapter plate out there or do i have to drag myself to the metal shop to mock something up?


According to Sheldon, there used to be.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/dpdropbolt.html

The photo of the no-longer-available dropbolt and the link to his home-made dropbolt might be helpful in the metal shop


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*Campagnolo used to make a drop bolt adapter.....*

I'd only seen them used for single pivot sidepull brakes, not that that means anything......


----------



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like i may have to fabricate one out of some aircraft aluminium. Should be fun.. mabe i'll take on this business oppurtinuty.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If you do, let me know. Long reach brakes aren't cheap..

The problem with Sheldons adapter is you have to take apart the brake and use their pivot bolt.. It seems to me that a drop down unit can be made that allows an existing brake to bolt right on...


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Think steel. Stainless, if you want to get fancy.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> If you do, let me know. Long reach brakes aren't cheap..
> 
> The problem with Sheldons adapter is you have to take apart the brake and use their pivot bolt.. It seems to me that a drop down unit can be made that allows an existing brake to bolt right on...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but Sheldon's _home-made _drop-down device does just that. I wonder if a brace across the seat stays would stabilize the brake to the point where the whole unit could be made much lighter and better-looking.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/home-drop.html


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

wim said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Sheldon's _home-made _drop-down device does just that. I wonder if a brace across the chainstays would stabilize the brake to the point where the whole unit could be made much lighter and better-looking.
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/home-drop.html


your link is exactly what I'm looking for. The Sheldon link at the top of this thread showed this:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> your link is exactly what I'm looking for. The Sheldon link at the top of this thread showed this:


Got it. As a matter of fact, I'm convinced that the demise of the commercially made dropbolt was caused by the requirement to disassemble the brake.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Not cheap?*



Dave Hickey said:


> If you do, let me know. Long reach brakes aren't cheap..
> .


These are only $42 for the set. 
https://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=600069&subcategory=60001014&brand=&sku=11499&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop%20by%20Subcat%3A%20Road%20Brakes










With a pad upgrade, they work fine, and they look as good as 105 (I have one on my fixie). They're really made by Tektro, I think.

Deniz may be a skilled metal worker and know what he's doing, but I'd wonder about a homemade drop bolt allowing too much flex.


----------



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

Jcavilia, 

THose do look nice. I may consider a set, but thats $42 more than i was looking to spend. I just dont have the funds at the moment.

I was wondering about the potential flexing on the adaptor aswell, especially on the front.
I am going to give it a try. If i cant come up with something i guess iam buying new calipers.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Deniz said:


> Jcavilia,
> 
> THose do look nice. I may consider a set, but thats $42 more than i was looking to spend. I just dont have the funds at the moment.
> 
> ...


 These are a little less..32.88 including shipping..

http://cgi.ebay.com/TEKTRO-Long-Rea...ryZ42331QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Brad


----------



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

Well guys.
I did it.. I made an adapter and installed the brake and the levers. I love the feel and the stopping power! Also the clean look of the aero levers.
here is the link to the photos. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/denizm/sets/72157601225516329/


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great job...It's looks real nice...What kind of spacer did you use behind the bracket?


----------



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Dave,
The spacer right behind the bracket came off of the diacompes i had on the bike. Its flat on one side and concave on the other so it fits on the fork.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Excellent work*

Looks like you used a pretty beefy piece of steel. So no flex issues?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

It looks like it might flex a little. If he finds that, it could be solved with a thicker piece of steel.


----------



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

update:
The single piece of steel flexed a bit under heavy braking. and actually bent and the brake pads touched the tire on both sides.

So i got 2 more identical pieces and put them INSIDE the steering tube and tightened it all down.
No more flexing and brakes work rediculusly good!!
I really have to get another 105 for the back!


----------

